
Panto: Discover, create and share videos with secrets - najishafi
http://www.pantoapp.com
======
bdbadboy87
I've been using it for weeks now. Gets addictive! Great app!

------
ssteeg
Fun app with a pretty unique idea. Wish there was more content still, but it
does seem to be growing steadily.

------
soniasingh
This app is great! After reading all the great reviews i decided why not try
it out? Im glad i did!

------
pkad29
This is a wonderful app. It's a great combination of being interactive and
having fun!

------
slpnw1
Lots of videos with fun puzzles. Great idea, excellently designed! You should
try it.

------
mmusbah
Personally love the app. Lots of fun and cool way to bug my friends!

------
senabhishek
Very interesting take on mobile interactive content! Can get addictive!

------
rogan_nava
go Panto! quite addicting with a sleek design. A fun way to bring all your
friends and family together .. If you love challenges, this is a definite must
try :D

------
kavk
Cool new app great way to be interactive with your friends

------
FlaminSyzlak
Fun new puzzle app - cool for "where am i" puzzles

------
taz883
Cool app! Why wasn't this idea thought of before.

------
judesac
Fun new way to share moments with friends and family

------
harbirg
new and unique ... its addictive, fun and engaging at all levels. Really dig
the layout and intuitive design ... Novel idea. Highly recommended.

------
h_grewal
Great app. Tons of fun! Can't stop playing it!

------
rickdhaka
Nice App with good Interface! Worth Checking out...

------
mirunan
Quite fun, new social element with a hidden twist

------
mayuran
Fun social app. Definitely worth checking out!

------
_rolandoroca
Cool app for those trivia loving friends! it has a bunch of options to
interact with participants, yet it feels simple, fast and well designed. give
it a try!!

------
t6shah
Cool app; fun, simple to use. Clean interface

------
samcohan007
Novel idea to interact with video content!

------
civiron
Fun and engaging. Best charades app on iOS

------
alpine964
Great app lots of fun and great content!

------
dthaluru
I just tried the app. It's awesome!

------
pettso
Celebrity charades are hilarious. Pretty fun app actually, and already has
quite a bit of content to keep me entertained during my layover today.

------
hirashini
great all in one app to keep the fun alive in your social circles

------
triplejay
fun and addictive app. highly recommend it.

------
aravanan
Loving Panto!

------
eshwar_s
Great app

------
nstar89
I could spend hours on this! So addictive =D

------
senabhishek
Very interesting take on mobile interactive content! Can get addictive!

